# The Swede: The original 6.5 from the 1800s



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Not sure why, but I had an interest in shooting the oldest and original 6.5mm: a Swedish Mauser. Back when guns only cost an arm, I picked up a fine, numbers matching, Swedish Mauser at a gun show when they were around $100 or so. I didn't care for the straight-angled bolt (good for military use, though) and generally clumsy feeling of the long barrel and bayonet hardware, so I traded it for one already in sporter configuration. The updated model has a shortened barrel and a bolt tig-welded in a downward angle. Headspace checked out good and with a reworked stock topped off with a Bausch and Lomb 3x9 Elite 3000 optic, it was ready for field use.

If you've ever shot one of the new Savage B-Mags, you'll notice that there is some resistance when closing the bolt, because they cock on closing. Same with the Swede. As a military action, it would allow quick reloading with a stripper clip from the top with an upward slap of the bolt handle. Not much use when a scope is mounted above the ejection port, but that's the way it is.

Typically, the Swede eats 140-grain loads, but I had some 85-grain bullets given to me years ago that I had to try. Well, the freebore was too much and couldn't get the groups down to less than baseball-size and gave up on that idea. Onto 100-grain loads with the same result.

Next up would be some 120s I had loaded in the last century. The longer bullets allowed me to seat them touching the lands of the bore, whereas those lighter loads were simply too short to be effective. Groups shrunk to about .75" and I could feel a bit or recoil with the metal "recoil pad" into my shoulder. I was so happy that I never got to the heavier bullets of 131 and 140-grain. 

I took the old gun on a hunt in Michigan's Upper Peninsula, when deer numbers were dropping up there and never saw a deer until the third day of the hunt. But, it was a buck and the Swede punched him out at 107 yards off hand. Never used it again until now.

Just for the heck of it, I'll tote it afield again, but this time with the 120-grain loads targeting coyotes after the first of the year. Just something different for me.

P.S. The price of these relics has skyrocketed and you sure won't find one worth a hoot under $700-1000 now.


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

The sporterized 6.5 Swede


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I had a sproterized one of the 94's and it shot great. I lost it in a river on a sheep hunt. Now I only have a 96 with a long barrel. It shoots good to but only have iron sights on it and it is still full milatry. It made me become a 6.5 lover and I hav many of them now.


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Dang, Barry. Maybe you shouldn't take that "special" .45/70 on that bear hunt after all. I love that looooong bullet and how it can fly.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

The one I lost was on the way out with a 100 pound pack and crossing swift river and lost my balance. We flew in later that year and could not find it with a metal dector.


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

That had to be quite the scene - especially from your point of view. 

I had to cross a raging creek after days of heavy rain in Michigan's Upper Peninsula in the Porcupine Mountains with a pack and thought about becoming a bobber. My father and I made it fine, but I probably wouldn't try it today.

Lost a good rod/reel combo like that on the AuSable River, when some "friends" rammed our canoe with theirs. Never found my gear, as well, and all I got was a "sorry." 

Somewhere, there's some people thankful for our losses.


----------



## AustinLaughlin (Jan 12, 2022)

I’ve got one of those in a CZ. I’ve got another one custom chambered in a Rem700, it’s Ackley Improved. Sweet shooter. The AI really makes it shine with some 129s out of mine. Losing some 100s for it, hoping to really seek some progress. 

I forgot the guys name, but he killed dozens of elephants with this round. 1 shot kills. So impressive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Great round with a profile that delivers surprising, penetrating energy.

I learned that planting turnips will keep the elephants away, and so far, so good.

Welcome to PT, Austin


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT..


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

AustinLaughlin said:


> I’ve got one of those in a CZ. I’ve got another one custom chambered in a Rem700, it’s Ackley Improved. Sweet shooter. The AI really makes it shine with some 129s out of mine. Losing some 100s for it, hoping to really seek some progress.
> 
> I forgot the guys name, but he killed dozens of elephants with this round. 1 shot kills. So impressive.
> 
> ...


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

He was known as Killaman Jaro Bell I don't know what his real name was, He did not like them as well as the 7x57 due to the fact that the bullets would bend when it hit them in the skull. He kill most of the ones he shot with the 7 mm.


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

And, that's why I plant turnips.


----------

